# Wood carving duplicator plans



## mhassler (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all. I've been shopping online looking for a wood carving duplicator.
These get kind of pricey. In looking I've noticed that there really isn't much to them. I was wondering if anyone may have plans or point me to a good site were plane are posted.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Here ya go:

www.copycarver.com/


----------

